# Solas 4 Blade?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why 4 blade? Better hole shot but lower top speed than a 3 blade.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I found out yesterday there are some very shallow bars we cross down here and I'd like to raise the motor up a hole or two. Looking at a 4 blade with the hope it will handle this better.

But half of it is I just want to!  ;D And maybe even a jackplate and trim tabs...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Gramps I am very familiar with Solas props. I haven't heard any bad reports from anyone around here? I think they have the best alloy of any manufacture I have seen.

Frank_S




> Has anyone run a Solas 4 blade? I've only found the Solas to fit my Tohatsu, well Michigan Wheel has a 4 blade but only goes up to a 10 pitch. Heck Powertech doesn't even make one, at least that I can find on their website.  If you know of a another manufacturer, please let me know.  P.S. I'm looking for an aluminum prop.
> 
> I know some folks had bad experiences with Solas 3 blades, was just curious to see if the 4 blades are different.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

When we did our 4 stroke shoot out we did a side test using a 3 blade Power Tech prop that worked well. Call Marcus at Power Tech, he can help you if you can not find an answer from Solas.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Get a 3 blade powertech propeller with heavly cupped........bad ass prop. I got it from baumen marine in Texas. That guy knows what he is doing......30 years in experience in props, flats skiff and tunnel hulls. Dont need a 4 blade.

I ran my old 25hp merc with baumen 3 blade s.s cupped propeller on my old LT25. I ran 5 inches when trimmed high without jackplate. I'm not kidding ask palmcoaster in CG forum. It's the secret I know how it works and I'm not telling! ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll give Baumann a call especially since they are only a few miles from me.

Blake what was the cost for the PT, pm me if you want.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it's $280 for powertech 3 blade s.s propeller and $100-150 for propeller work from Baumaan marine.


----------

